# Passport card



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We heard that you can get some sort of card with your passport details on it that will satisfy the authorities. I'm thinking mainly if(when) you get a tug from the Guardia as I have in the past (they seem to like bikes!). I have only been over for a couple of weeks at a time so carrying a passport was nae bother but as we plan to live there the poor old passport could get a bit raggy after a while.
Anyone know about this?



Doggy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> We heard that you can get some sort of card with your passport details on it that will satisfy the authorities. I'm thinking mainly if(when) you get a tug from the Guardia as I have in the past (they seem to like bikes!). I have only been over for a couple of weeks at a time so carrying a passport was nae bother but as we plan to live there the poor old passport could get a bit raggy after a while.
> Anyone know about this?
> 
> 
> ...


If it exists Ive not heard of it .... I know a lot of people have their passport shrunk down in size and then laminate it, but afaik it is a requirement for you to carry your passport with you at all times


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I NEVER carry my passport - I have a shrunk, laminated copy. When I get stopped or need to show ID they usually accept that - when they don't I have always been able to show the mobile of the Chief of Police, Councillor for Citizens' Security etc etc in the memory of the phone. 

The petrol station refused once but as I had a tank of fuel they could not say too much and I promised to take the original back the next time. That kept them happy. 

Same as my original driving licence - I rarely have that with me if I am not travelling out of the area. I asked a police-officer friend once - his laconic answer was "If a drunk crashes into you, you're probably OK. If you drive into the mayor whilst you are twice the limit, you'd better get a season ticket for Pampers" 


These plastifications have NO legal import but I wonder how often I would have lost my passport/Driving license or had it stolen if I had kept it about my body 24/7 all these years.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I carry my passport with me at all times, well I think I do, I´m a woman with a handbag, I´m sure its in there somewhere...... LOL

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Probably trapped at the bottom of the bag between the kitchen sink and the August 2001 German edition of ¡Hola! magazine. The one with the "interesting" article about frontal lobotomies that you wanted to translate for your Polish neighbour. The pages are probably stuck together from the Toblerone that you lost in the bowels of your bag many moons ago but which you thought had slipped down under the passenger's seat. 

The fluff, safety pins, hairclips and general debris now stuck around the congealed chocolate make it edifying only for my ex mother-in-law and other walking vacuum cleaners. There is no way that you can "save" the postage stamp - you will have to spend another 30 minutes at Correos getting a new one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Probably trapped at the bottom of the bag between the kitchen sink and the August 2001 German edition of ¡Hola! magazine. The one with the "interesting" article about frontal lobotomies that you wanted to translate for your Polish neighbour. The pages are probably stuck together from the Toblerone that you lost in the bowels of your bag many moons ago but which you thought had slipped down under the passenger's seat.
> 
> The fluff, safety pins, hairclips and general debris now stuck around the congealed chocolate make it edifying only for my ex mother-in-law and other walking vacuum cleaners. There is no way that you can "save" the postage stamp - you will have to spend another 30 minutes at Correos getting a new one.



You´ve looked in my handbag havent you!!!!!!!!!LOL

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am far too much of a gentleman to look into young ladies' handbags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I restrict myself to looking into their cleavage. IAC, too often I'd find the heart they had stolen in the bag LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

since I´m no longer a young lady, theres more to see in my handbag than my cleavage! No hearts in there tho..... well I havent seen any 

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

So, it looks like a laminated copy & take me chances ...... fair enough. Ta for that.
And as far as handbags go........ I nearly fell in one once ...... damn lucky escape or what?



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> And as far as handbags go........ I nearly fell in one once ...... damn lucky escape or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Maybe thats why mines so heavy.... and there was me thinking OH was in England!! LOL

Jo x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Maybe thats why mines so heavy.... and there was me thinking OH was in England!! LOL
> 
> Jo x


God help him if he is
But seriously, the weight will probably have something to do with the two bricks won't it?


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> God help him if he is
> But seriously, the weight will probably have something to do with the two bricks won't it?
> 
> 
> Doggy


How do you know about those??? Dont tell Steve Hall (private joke... dont ask LOL)

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> How do you know about those??? Dont tell Steve Hall (private joke... dont ask LOL)
> 
> Jo


Judging by his post in "Ouch, Ouch, Ouch", Steve Hall will probably know


Doggy


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I NEVER carry my passport - I have a shrunk, laminated copy. When I get stopped or need to show ID they usually accept that - when they don't I have always been able to show the mobile of the Chief of Police, Councillor for Citizens' Security etc etc in the memory of the phone.
> 
> The petrol station refused once but as I had a tank of fuel they could not say too much and I promised to take the original back the next time. That kept them happy.
> 
> ...


Where do you get shrunk and laminated copies done Steve? Are you having one of your do's at the Black Cat in Calahonda between 18th April & 2nd May? If so please let me know the date and time.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Many of the small printers will do this for just a couple of euros.

Sure we will meet up when you are here. Look forward to it. 

(My whippet needs replacing)


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had both my Passport and my UK Driving License Notarised at the British and Spanish Embassies here in Q8. The copies state that they are a "true copy" and are franked and stamped. I'm hoping that they will suffice for the Police at least as I don't want to carry the originals with me all the time in case I lose them.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jusy a quick question.
ive been to spain lots of times as u no.
and have never been told about how you must carry your passport before.
is it a follow on from the 911 or has it always been like that in spain ?
also whats the penalty normaly if u get stopped and dont have your passport ?

and the toe,s are so soreeeeeee


----------

